# Can i use this as substrate?



## plants4fun (Dec 22, 2014)

Ive read a few posts about this and I was wondering if anyone has used this product as substrate?

http://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/i.../Ntk-All_EN/R-I1635701?Ntt=sand+blasting+sand

black sandblasting sand.. its $17 for a 55lb bag.. is that too good to be true?


----------



## XP12 (Jan 4, 2016)

The bag is labeled "copper slag"I don't think that's good to use. A few guys here where talking about using pool filter sand and it's about the same price.


----------



## plants4fun (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm looking for a black sand substrate without breaking the bank.


----------



## XP12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Sand blasting sand is very fine . I would think it’s going to stirrup easily and you are going lose it quicker in your water changes. Then you are going to need more .Also may not hold your plants firmly if you have any. But then that’s my opinion, I had white pool filter sand with black sand mixed in.


----------



## plants4fun (Dec 22, 2014)

im planning a dirted tank but don't like the white sand because when I want to propagate or plant or whatnot if dirt comes ontop of the substrate I don't want it to be so visible. 

anyone else have any ideas for a cheap black sand substrate?


----------



## Sick Lid (Dec 13, 2015)

Torginol Inc is a company that specializes in quartz granule aggregate. Going to contact them to learn more and inquire about the product and report back with any findings.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*black substrate*

i believe mike at finatics using a similar black substrate as does menagerie 
may want to pay them a visit and talk with them ..
good luck 
tom


----------



## grgrn (Jan 14, 2016)

*substrate*

I'm new here but thought I would add my 2cents worth. Searching for sand for a 150 and couldn't afford the lfs price I searched out alternatives. The pool filter sand from discounter pool and spa and pioneer pools ($12.00/50 lbs) is silica free it is Nepheline syenite. It is according to posts I've read safe for fish. It is a very fine white sand with a little black flecking. Home Depot sells play sand that is a nice brownish colour ($7/40 lbs).it is very very fine even finer than nepheline syenite. TSC sells sand blasting sand K&E White Lightning that according to the specs is Nepheline Syenite (8.99/50lbs) it looks exactly the same as the pool filter sand. Canadian Tire sells pool filter sand (9.99/20lbs) it says on the bag it is silica quartz but it has the same texture as the Nepheline Syenite and looks exactly the same. You can go on their web site and see which stores have stock..................George


----------



## plants4fun (Dec 22, 2014)

heres the thing... I'm dieting my 40 gal breeder.. I don't want to use play sand because it'll never look clean with dirt beneath it. That's why I'm looking for black sand specifically. That way if dirt gets on top of the substrate it won't be as visible than it would on white or play sand.

It's a 40 gallon breeder that I'm looking to fill and I'm not sure what the cost or how ny lbs I'd need to have a good cover and slope the substrate from back to front


----------



## grgrn (Jan 14, 2016)

I was offered some sand blasting sand from a family member, in their business they can't use silicia any more. This stuff was(Synthetic Olivine Pyroxene Sand) it was coarser than pool filter sand and was the colour of constuction sand but a little darker.it does not absorb moisture and has a hardness of 7-7.5 (MOH scale) not sure what that means. It is supposedly totally inert. I couldn't seem to find out much more so I was afraid to try it. I think that I will get a bag and try it on a small scale...............george


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I've seen there where people.use sand blasting sand. Specifically black. I have not researched myself, I use the pool filter sand. If I did I dirt tank I think n I would cap it with the eco complete black. More expensive but you only need a bag or two for a 40 gallon.


----------



## Sick Lid (Dec 13, 2015)

Sick Lid said:


> Torginol Inc is a company that specializes in quartz granule aggregate. Going to contact them to learn more and inquire about the product and report back with any findings.


Just got off the phone with a customer rep at their office and what began as a simple fact finding mission ended with them sending me samples of the two granule sizes they manufacture free of charge ( for use in Gold fish test tank)as well as some PDF files on their product. It comes in a variety of colours which adds variety to those who keep sifters and diggers?


----------

